# Rock in Opposition festival 204, Japan



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, I wish I could afford to go to Japan in November!

Some of the best avant-garde prog bands in the world playing a 2 day festival November 14/15.

Aranis (Belgium)
The Artaud Beats (U.K.)
Happy Family (Japan)
Kouenji Hyakkei (Japan)
Mats / Morgan Band (Sweden)
Picchio dal Pozzo (Italy)
Richard Pinhas (France)
Present (Belgium)
Le * Silo ( Japan )
SOLA / Lars Holmer's Global Home Project (Sweden / Japan)

http://www.rockinopposition-japan.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

True to form, I've heard of, nor heard any of these; yet feel I should, as a fan of RIO / avant / prog...

Hmmm I'm a bit of a rubbish fan really!

(just listening to some Guapo...)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The first Picchio dal pozzo is one of the best prog albums made in italy (a very overrated scene imho), it has similarities also with the sound of the bands of Canterbury.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

gog said:


> True to form, I've heard of, nor heard any of these; yet feel I should, as a fan of RIO / avant / prog...
> 
> Hmmm I'm a bit of a rubbish fan really!
> 
> (just listening to some Guapo...)


Well, they're not exactly household names, even among prog fans.

There are sample of all of them on Youtube.

What's great about that lineup, is that all the bands bring something different to festival.

From the more acoustic side of things brought by Aranis, to the heavier side from Present. Then there's Picchio dal Pozzo, who have a bit of Canterbury, Matts/Morgan brings a bit of fusion, the Japanese bands with their barely controlled chaos, and Richard Pinhas with his experimental ambient sound.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmmm I think I shall investigate Present and some barely controlled chaos!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Present - Promenade au Fond d'un Canal


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kouenji Hyakkei - Nivraym


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks! Had a good listen. There's definitely something in the Japanese drinking water supply!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice to see that the diaphanous hippy-chick look is still with us (female vocalist on the left of Koenji Hyakkei picture) - the legacy of Sonja Kristina lives on.


----------

